# A walk around the lake (photography)



## Joe_Bassett (Jan 3, 2016)

Here are some pictures from my walk around a small lake


Kinda artsy looking ^

Fountain^

Church^

Tree^

Theses are by no means professional.  I just took them with my phone.


----------



## dither (Jan 5, 2016)

Nice pics 97.
With your phone?
Amazing.


----------



## escorial (Jan 9, 2016)

cool


----------

